# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  I mi želimo biti roditelji.............

## rima11

Čitam ovaj forum poduže vrijeme i povremeno se uključim s pokojim komentarom ...............ali možda je došlo vrijeme da s vama podijelim i nešto više!
MM I ja (42 - 37) smo nakon mnogo godinao odlučili postati roditelji posvajanjem  :Saint: .................uvijek je ta misao bila tu negdje ali konačna odluka je došla prošle godine kad smo u studenom predali zamolbu našem centru (Pazin). Obrada je bila gotova u ožujku ove godine i otada smo na listi čekalica. Zovem redovito centre (tj. kad stignem, jer radim, a na poslu mi to nije moguće)...................Tete u centrima moram pohvaliti jer do sada još nisam imala neugodnih iskustava. Neke su razgovorljivije, druge malo manje ............Neki centri vole da ih se više zove, drugi malo manje i dok čovjek "uđe u krug" treba mu podosta vremena! Činjenica je da centri rade različito............s istim ciljem da djeci pronađu što bolje roditelje!
Odgovori su do sada  bili  negativni osim jednog gdje je gđa rekla da imaju dijete i da rade na užem izboru.............Normalno je  da sam rekla da bih voljela da uđemo u "taj uži izbor" ali nisam se ničemu previše nadala jer smo još "friške čekalice"
Prošlog tjedna nazvala me teta iz "tog centra" i rekla da smo ušli u uži izbor od 4 para i da nas očekuju na razgovoru u ponedjeljak. Sve mi je to jasno i ne nadam se da ćemo upravo mi biti izabrani ali iznenadila me jedna rečenica gđe iz centra: _Dođite najkasnije do ....... jer nakon kratkog razgovora otići ćemo pogledati dijete koje je smješteno kod udomitelja!_
............čitajući vaše postove malo sam iznenađena što idemo odmah pogledati dijete .........ako nismo izabrani...........
Što mi je činiti? 
Izgled djeteta mi nije bitan...........i bojim se razočaranja..............

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne bih htjela trčati pred rudo, ali ovo je već puno što su vas pozvali na razgovor i dozvolili da posjetite dijete. Nisam doživjela ni čula za to da daju tako posjećivati djecu, ako već ne postoji neka odluka. Ili su stvarno zamislili da četiri para posjete dijete? 

Odite bez straha na razgovor, budite spontani i iskreni. Savjetuj mužu da se on uključi i da bude šarmantan - kažu djelatnice u centrima da muškarci obično uvijek šute, pa se ugodno iznenade kad ih neki budući tata šarmira. Za ostalo, što bude bit će, a mi ćemo misliti na vas u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Shanti

Slažem se s ovime što je napisala Zdenka (kao i obično  :Smile:  ).

Možda se u tom centru vode i idejom neke "kemije" koju bi mogli uočiti između potencijalnih roditelja i djeteta, tko zna? Što god da je razlog takve prakse u tom centru, u svakom slučaju, najbolji savjet je ovo što je Zdenka napisala, da budete spontani, iskreni, da budete "vi", i svakako da se i tvoj suprug uključi u sve što će se događati. 
U timovima su u pravilu iskusni stručnjaci i svjesni su toga kako se osjećate, znaju da je to sve normalno i prirodno. Možda biste mogli prije odlaska i porazgovarati sa soc. radnicom i psihologinjom o vašem strahu od razočarenja ako nakon upoznavanja djeteta ne budete izabrani, kao i o tome da vam izgled djeteta nije bitan pri donošenju vaše odluke, zašto ne? U stvari, mislim da bih ja u takvoj situaciji o tome iskreno razgovarala, ne nudim ovo kao univerzalni i najmudriji savjet.  :Embarassed: 

Sretno i mislimo na vas u ponedjeljak!  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Meni se to čini kao odličan "rezultat" na početku  puta do djeteta, znači da ste ih ipak nečim zaintrigirali. Također mi se čini malo nevjerojatno da bi vas osam išlo u "razgledavanje"  :Unsure: , ali tko zna kako su u tom centru organizirani? 
Želim vam sreću!  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

Rima, stvarno čudno, ali i čuda su moguća! Sretno u ponedjeljak! Biti ćemo u mislima s vama! Kao što cure kažu, samo budite spontani, iskreni, budite svoji!  :Love:

----------


## rima11

Hvala vam na savjetima zdenka, shanti, čokolada i snekica..........javim kako je prošlo!
Rekla sam MM što je Zdenka2 napisala....i nasmijao se od srca!
A MM šarmer pravi (ha, ha, ha da se slatko nasmijem)...................
Što mislite, smijem li uzeti neku igračku za dječaka (da pojačam "kemiju")?

----------


## ivanas

Smiješ, ako je dijete kod udomitelja bilo bi dobro raspitati se da li tamo ima i druge male djece pa kupiti nešto slatkiša ili slično za njih, a dečkiću igračku, ne znam koliki je al dobro je uzeti nešto za što mu treba vaša asistencija da otvori, složi tako da olakša komunikaciju i druženje. 

Ovo zvuči vrlo obećavajuće, to da ćete ići vidjeti dječaka. Najbolje ti je nazovi i pitaj tete sve detalje, reci iskreno da ti je to najvažnija stvar u životu i zamoli da ti sve objase, svoj princip rada.

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sretno! za poklončić nisam sigurna.. mi kad smo išli posjetiti našu curicu uzeli smo pelene i flašicu, ali ona je bila mala.. 

 :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

I meni ovo dobro zvuči, također sam za neki poklončić za dijete. Nama su za našu curku tete iz Centra dale mig što sakuplja... da, i svakako nešto slatkiša za ostalu djecu u toj udomiteljskoj obitelji

----------


## rima11

Upravo sam nazvala "naš" centar da pitam za poklončić i sitniše............kad ono dijete nam u bolnici zbog upale grla. Jadniček moj mali.......krenuo na jesen u vrtić i pokupio virus! Možda se i odgodi naš susret ako ne dođe do pon. doma! Baš sam tužna!

----------


## Snekica

Ma brzo će on doma. Nije to ništa strašno, strašno je samo da je tamo sad sam  :Sad:  Držim palčeve da sve bude dobro!

----------


## ivanas

ma vjerjatno će ozdraviti, znam koliko je teško i ovako dočekati ponedjeljak a kamoli još odgodu.

----------


## rima11

Hvala cure na bodrenju!
A tebi snekica - još jednom sve naj, naj za sutra (u mislima ću biti s tobom) :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Rima, drago mi je za tvog muža.  :Smile:  Kad smo mi posvajali drugo dijete, MM se tamo raspričao i šarmirao povjerenstvo - tada su nam rekli da su muškarci obično namrgođeni i da žene sve govore. Možda je i to prevagnulo da su se odlučili za nas (bilo je još parova u užem izboru).

Slažem se za igračkicu - mi smo isto nosili poklončiće za našu curu i vreću slatkiša za svu djecu.

----------


## sonči

Rima držim velike fige. Jedva čekam ponedjeljak da čujem što je bilo. I naša J je bila kod udomitelja i nosili smo joj igračkicu. A taman joj je bio i rođendan kad smo je prvi put išli posjetiti. :Klap:

----------


## rima11

Evo i nas......krećemo na put da bi sutra bili spremni za upoznavanje malog anđelića. Draga teta iz centra javila da je ozdravio i da možemo doći. Ne moram vam govoriti kako sam bila sretna! Igračka kupljena.......valjda ćemo je znati složiti (mm možda, ja se u autiće ne razmem!) :Laughing: 
Krenut ćemo dan ranije, negdje po putu prespavati da sutra budemo orni i dobro raspoloženi....................cijelo vrijeme si razmišljam kako da se uredim...........jer je to možda prvi susret sa mojim sinom!  :Smile: Oh, kako to lijepo zvuči!

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Evo i nas......krećemo na put da bi sutra bili spremni za upoznavanje malog anđelića. Draga teta iz centra javila da je ozdravio i da možemo doći. Ne moram vam govoriti kako sam bila sretna! Igračka kupljena.......valjda ćemo je znati složiti (mm možda, ja se u autiće ne razmem!)
> Krenut ćemo dan ranije, negdje po putu prespavati da sutra budemo orni i dobro raspoloženi....................cijelo vrijeme si razmišljam kako da se uredim...........jer je to možda prvi susret sa mojim sinom! Oh, kako to lijepo zvuči!


  :Heart:  sretan put i želim vam da zauvijek zagrlite svoju srečicu  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> sretan put i želim vam da zauvijek zagrlite svoju srečicu


X
sretno!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno!

----------


## ivanas

Neka vam je sa srećom  :Heart:

----------


## minji otrok

puno sreće  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Mislim na vas danas!

----------


## Sek@

Sretno danas!

----------


## Bab

Sretno i da se doma vratite kao najveseliji ljudi na svijetu !!!

----------


## rozalija

> Sretno i da se doma vratite kao najveseliji ljudi na svijetu !!!


X
Sretno draga!!!!!

----------


## rima11

Hvla na podršci!
Evo nas doma! :Smile: 
Bilo je, ah, što reći......................
Dečkić je predivan (3,5 g), umiljat, otvoren, društven, pravi mali šarmer! Udomiteljica, kod koje je od svog rođenja je isto krasna žena, tako da je svu ljubav i toplinu prenijela na njega! Kratko smo bili u centru i odmah smo ga otišli vidjeti. Vidi se da je tetama u centru jako drag. kad smo došli kod njega odmah se otvorio i počeo komunicirati(toga sam se najviše bojala....kako će reagirati na nas). Igrali smo se, dok je samo složio igračku uz pomoć MM,sve u svemu jako pozitivno..................
Mi smo odmah rekli da je to to...........ali moramo čekati idući tjedan kad će nam javiti što su odlučili!
Rekle su tete da će sada dati šanse ostalim parovima.....................Na nama je samo čekati i nadati se najboljem!

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:  Želim vam uspjeh!

(i ne mogu ne pomisliti kako je takav način odabira težak za potencijalne posvojitelje, a što li tek ta mala glavica misli...)

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Hvla na podršci!
> Evo nas doma!
> Bilo je, ah, što reći......................
> Dečkić je predivan (3,5 g), umiljat, otvoren, društven, pravi mali šarmer! Udomiteljica, kod koje je od svog rođenja je isto krasna žena, tako da je svu ljubav i toplinu prenijela na njega! Kratko smo bili u centru i odmah smo ga otišli vidjeti. Vidi se da je tetama u centru jako drag. kad smo došli kod njega odmah se otvorio i počeo komunicirati(toga sam se najviše bojala....kako će reagirati na nas). Igrali smo se, dok je samo složio igračku uz pomoć MM,sve u svemu jako pozitivno..................
> Mi smo odmah rekli da je to to...........ali moramo čekati idući tjedan kad će nam javiti što su odlučili!
> Rekle su tete da će sada dati šanse ostalim parovima.....................Na nama je samo čekati i nadati se najboljem!


 :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## ivanas

rima11  :Love:  budite hrabri, i nadajte se a bit će kako treba biti. (i ja sam pomislila kako je to ruzno prema djetetu izložiti ga više parova, a i prema posvojiteljima :Rolling Eyes: )

----------


## Snekica

> rima11  budite hrabri, i nadajte se a bit će kako treba biti. (i ja sam pomislila kako je to ruzno prema djetetu izložiti ga više parova, a i prema posvojiteljima)


X
Strepimo s vama do idućeg tjedna! 1000000000000000000000 x sretno!!!!!

----------


## Bab

uf, čekamo i nadamo se zajedno s Vama

sretno, sretno i strpljivo...nadam se da ste i vi osvojili njih kako je i malo zlato osvojilo Vas  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno (i nadam se da se ova "izložba" djeteta neće ostvariti)!

----------


## saraR

Sretno i da sljedeći tjedan  brzo svane s pozitivnim odgovorom! :Smile:

----------


## sonči

Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## eris

Držim vam palčeve, mora uspjeti!

----------


## rima11

Uf, kako dani sporo prolaze! Tek je srijeda, a meni se čini k'o da je prošla cijela vječnost!

----------


## ivanas

Zato prolaze prebrzo kad djeca stignu! Znam kako je čekati, to je najgori dio jer ne možeš više ništa napraviti. Ja sam samoj sebi rekla, eto sad se prepuštam nekom većem od mene, neka odluči da li je to moje dijete ili nije. Meni je bilo lakše jer nisam vidjela dijete nego tek nakon što smo izabrani i mi smo trebali reći da li ga želimo ili ne, isto i za kćer. Način vašeg centra mi je jako loš i za dijete i za vas.

----------


## Zdenka2

Strpljenja! Ja sam u takvim situacijama živjela dan po dan i nastojala te dane ispuniti nečim dobrim i lijepim.

----------


## Snekica

U čekanju je svaki dan jednak godini, a kad konačno dođeš do cilja onda je obrnuto! Čekamo s tobom!

----------


## rima11

Hvala cure!
Ma, znam da moram biti strpljiva! No, kad to s vama podijelim nekako mi je lakše!
Zdenka da samo znaš što sve uspijem napraviti ovih dana............turbo, da što manje mislim ...ali svejedno mi se stalno motaju po glavi iste misli!
Strpljen - spašen! :Smile:

----------


## eva71

Sad sam tek procitala, da su Vas upoznali s djetetom i onda pustili cekati... :Shock: . Znam da Vam je tesko. I mi smo se cesto u mislima vezali cak za djecu koju su spomenuli ili samo malo vise opisali, a da nismo ni dosli u neki uzi izbor. Kako je tek kad ste ga vec vidjeli. Ne zavidim Vam. No na kraju sve dode na svoje, uvijek ima ili nademo razlog zasto se neke stvari dogode ili ne. Zelim Vam puno srece s Vasim djetetom, djecakom (ili mozda djevojcicom). I puuuuuno strpljivosti :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Ima kavih vijesti?

----------


## rima11

Na žalost nema nikakvih novosti!
Mislim pozitivno ali sve me više obuzimaju neke tužne misli................

----------


## eva71

A da nazovete?

----------


## rima11

Morali smo se strpiti jer nam je tako rečeno.............rekli su da će zvati do kraja ovog tjedna što su i učinili!
Javili su MM da nismo izabrani..............tuga je prevelika jer svi mi znamo da je postojala i ta mogućnost *ali samo da ga nismo* *vidjeli*.........Ne znam zašto ovaj centar tako radi ali nije u redu..............mislim da ću za neko vrijeme pauzirati jer nemam snage za nove pothvate.......

----------


## Zara1

jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## sonči

Bit će još prilike nemojte žalovati. Kako je tako je i idete dalje. Zovite i dosađujte......... :Love:  držim fige za dalje........ :Heart:

----------


## rima11

> Bit će još prilike nemojte žalovati. Kako je tako je i idete dalje. Zovite i dosađujte......... držim fige za dalje........


Znam ali jednostavno nemam snage....a niti volje.......

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da stvarno malo glupo da centar radi na takav način, a vama želim da se što prije oporavite....

----------


## ina33

Žao mi je jako, držim palčeve da vam s vremenom ova trauma prođe i da pronađete dovoljno snage da ustrajete u ovoj priči.

----------


## čokolada

:Love:  Rima11, žao mi je što ovo dijete nije bilo vaše, ali shvatite to kao jedno od iskustava koje će doći, odžalujte i kad budete spremni krenite dalje. 
Loš je to način, to pokazivanje djeteta, i za jednu i za drugu stranu. Zvati ljude, razgovarati, procjenjivati, ako treba i više puta - da, ali ovako  :No: .

----------


## Zdenka2

Žao mi je, rima, ovo je zbilja bilo teško. Ne razumijem taj postupak CZSS. Jasno mi je da je njihov posao da zbrinu dijete najbolje što mogu, ali mislim da u tome moraju imati obzira i prema djetetu i prema mogućim posvojiteljima. 

Glavu gore, sutra je novi dan, nemoj odustati!

----------


## ivanas

Žao mi je rima11, jako mi je ruzan način ovog centra, treba i ovo preboliti, nadam se da ćete nakon nekog vremena smoći snage za dalje.  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

rima..žao mi je!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

rima  :Love:  jako mi je žao...

----------


## Majuška

Uffff... baš mi je žao
sve su cure već rekle

držite se  :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Jako mi je žao, i potpuno razumijem kako se osjećaš. I ja sam puno puta "odustajala", tj. čekala da se ohladim, da se dojmovi slegnu ( kod posvojenja drugog djeteta ), i to je trajalo godinama. Onda sam jednog dana odlučila da ću samo hrabro gurati dalje, ne razmišljajući o onom što je moglo biti a nije bilo...
Rezultat: nakon godinu dana došla nam je kći :Heart:

----------


## rima11

Hvala vam na lijepim riječima :Smile: ......... znam da moram krenuti dalje ali trenutno ne mogu i moram pustiti da vrijeme napravi svoje!
Hvala vam od srca na toplim riječima!

----------


## Snekica

Draga moja, žao mi je za takav ishod! Toliko nada, tolike želje, toliki snovi i onda... pljus na zemlju! Nažalost, to je u ovoj našoj _misiji_ "normalno"! Sad malo predahnite, odmorite, i kad budete opet spremni, udahnite duboko i recite "dosta zabušavanja, idemo dalje!"  :Love:

----------


## Pippi Longstocking

Draga Rima11, nema utjehe u ovakvim trenutcima nego samo krenuti naprijed. Možda krivudavo, ne videći kroz suze, ali se dalje mora. Jednostavno, krenuti dalje. I biti uvjeren da je svaki dan u kojem se opet nadaš i nešto, pa makar i sitno, poduzmeš korak bliže vašem djetetu.
 :Love:

----------


## Zrina

Nadam se da ćeš jednom moći reći da znaš zašto baš ovo dijete nije trebalo biti vaše. Vjerujem da vas izgleda ipak čeka netko drugi. Ovaj način centra je stvarno za svaku osudu-jako okrutno i prema djetetu i prema posvojiteljima. :Sad:

----------


## Zrina

Uglavnom, jako jako mi je žao.  :Love:

----------


## rima11

Kako je neko zatišje na forumu evo da se malo javim!
Kod mene nema velikih novosti..............novo je samo to da sam ponovno počela zivkati centre! Smatrajte me ponovno aktivnom čekalicom.
I dalje se sjećam našeg M i mislim da ću ga se uvijek sjećati, ali moramo krenuti dalje.........do cilja! *Ono što te ne ubije te ojača*....ima istine u tim riječima........
Najčešći odgovori teta u centrima su negativni, a mali, mali tračak nade mi daju oni koji kažu da imaju nešto u postupku.....Nadamo se da će polako i do nas stići tako očekivani anđelić (a ne bi imali protiv ni da budu dva)
Toliko za sada, nadam se drugi puta sa boljim vijestima!

----------


## ArI MaLi

a nekako se sve događa sa razlogom... želim vam svu sreću u nastavku traženja  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Rima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skore dobre (PREKRASNE!) vijesti!!! Čekamo s tobom i navijamo za anđelića ili anđelicu!!!  :Heart:

----------


## sonči

:Heart:

----------


## rima11

Evo polako ............godina na izmaku, a kod nas nema nikakvih pozitivnih vijesti!
Danas je MM vrijedno zvao (na godišnjem je).........to mu je bilo prvi puta i jadniček ostao razočaran što nema pozitivnih vijesti. Naime po centrima postupci ili nisu gotovi ili se odustalo od postupka ili se čeka žalbeni postupak....itd. 
Vjerujem da će iduća godina biti naša!  :Smile: *Think pink!*
P.S. Zar zaista nema nekih pozitivnih vijesti na ovom podforumu, nekako sam u "bedu" jer svaki dan dođem na forum s nadom da se nekome dogodila božićna čarolija......................a ono ništa!

----------


## Snekica

> Vjerujem da će iduća godina biti naša! *Think pink!*


 :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Rima, Snekica,  :Love:

----------


## rima11

Cure, ovo vam moram ispričati! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Donese MM danas poštu i predaje mi plavu kovertu koja je bila za mene, otvorim ju znatiželjno jer vidim da se radi o jednom centru, a kad sam pročitala sadržaj nisam znala da li da se nasmijem ili da zaplačem. Taj dotični centar nas obavještava da su zaprimili našu zamolbu itd..........
Napominjem da smo zamolbe slali u trećem mjesecu prošle godine! Kako je ta godina brzo protekla uskoro se spremamo u centar produljiti papire, a mi još dobivamo obavijesti od strane centara da su zaprimili našu zamolbu!

----------


## nana74

Pozdrav rima!
Da ne bi mislila da su samo u jednom centru takvi neorganizirani i čudni (više parova su pozvali da upoznaju dijete) - evo dijelića moje priče...
Možda mjesec i pol nakon što smo poslali molbe u sve centre, pozovu nas i kažu nam da imaju dvoje djece i bismo li htjeli doći ih upoznati. Nakon tjedan dana dođemo. Čekamo da nas pozovu. Pojavi se još jedan par. Traži istu socijalnu radnicu... Naravno, pozvali su i njih, u isto vrijeme kad i nas. I nama i njima su rekli da ćemo upoznati djecu. S time da se broj djece popeo na tri... (slučajno smo otprije znali da ih je troje pa nas nisu prenerazili). Srećom/slučajno smo suprug i ja došli desetak minuta prije drugog para pa smo taj dan upoznali djecu. Nakon mjesec dana su već bili s nama.  :Smile: 
Na pitanje jesu li stvarno pozvali dva para u isto vrijeme, kaže žena - ah, malo smo se zabunili...
Nadam se da više takvo nešto nećete prolaziti. Sretno.

----------


## rima11

Nana74 hvala ti ............... :Smile: .
Vjerujem da je to njima rutina i da sve te greške rade  nenamjerno ali nama posvojiteljima to nije tako!
Drago mi je da je vaša priča pozitivna! To mi daje nadu da ćemo i mi dočekati svoje anđeliće!

----------


## rima11

Samo da vam se kratko javim da smo pozvani u jedan centar razgovor za bebače....................
.............ne nadam se previše ali eto da znate.......

----------


## ArI MaLi

sretno!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivanas

Sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sandraks

sretno! sretno! i svakak javi kak je bilo!

----------


## Bab

sretno draga...da sve završi na najljepši način  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sretno!!!  :Preskace uze:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno, rima!

----------


## čokolada

Držim fige da bude nešto!

----------


## sonči

Sretno rima. Držimo fige!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## sati

Sretno,
šaljem pozitivne vibrice, da se sve poklopi i da nam čim prije javiš sretnu vijest.
 :Smile:

----------


## rima11

Hvala curke, puno mi to znači!
U ponedjeljak vam javim kak je prošlo!
A do tada pozzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :Bye:

----------


## kiara79

sretno draga~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sandraks

uh! oh! rima, kak je prošlo.....nemrem zdržat :Joggler:  :Joggler:

----------


## Beti3

rima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

rima..cekamo...

----------


## Bab

rima draga, nadam se da je prošlo ok...
mislimo svi na tebe  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Ima kakvih novisti

----------


## sonči

Svaki dan virnem ali nikakvih vijesti.........nadam se da je to dobar znak i da ćeš nas sve iznenaditi ....
do tada....... :Cekam:

----------


## klarakb

rima baš kukam na forumu kako unazad godinu dana nema baš lijepih novosti i onda pročitam tvoje. Nadam se da ćeš nam svima dati vjetar u leđa, vibramo za tebe draga :Love: 

Javi nam

----------


## rima11

Evo da se malo javim..........sa lijepim novostima!
U ovih prošlih mjesec dana svašta se izdogađalo pa da krenem redom:
Tjedan prije Uskrsa bili smo pozvani na jedan razgovor za dečkića od 3 i pol godine.............čim smo izašli iz kancelarije zazvoni telefon, a s druge strane teta iz jednog centra sa pozivom na drugi ............
....tako da smo mi malo razmišljali, vagali, premišljali i na kraju odlučili da će bebač od godine i pol i curka od tri i pol biti naši! :Zaljubljen: 
U petak smo bili u centru potpisati papire, sad čekamo rješenje...........i dan kad ćemo ih moći uzeti kući.
Vjerujem da znate kako je ludnica u kući, pripreme krevetića (odlučemo je da ćemo spavati u jednoj sobi za sada), kupovanje autosjedalica, posuđivanje hranilica, kolica.............da ne nabrajam dalje!
Uz to, napetica je i na poslu jer je brzo kraj šk. godine..............
Sve u svemu jedno intenzivno razdoblje....stoga mi nemojte zamjeriti što malo, malo kasnim sa informacijama!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
odlične vijesti!! uživajte u pripremama i probajte fotičem zabilježiti svaki trenutak,da kasnije svojoj dječici možete bar donekle predočiti ove trenutke!! prekrasno!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Predivno, znala sam da se nešto kuha kod vas kad se nii javljala. Samo potpisujem savjet od arimali, fotkajte što više, mjesto gdje sad djeca žive, put do doma, njih, kasnije su djeci jako važne te prve slike.

----------


## Aradija

Divno... Cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sonči

Krasno....baš si nas razveselila! :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

joooooj, divnooo! čestitamooooo! uživajte u pripremama i nek malci što prije dođu svojoj mami i tati!

----------


## kiara79

ajme predivno...čestitam vam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

...čim se ti meni ne javljaš...!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekrasno!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!! Jedva čekam da vas vidim sve zajedno!!! Jooooooooooooooooooooj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kako sam sretna zbog vas!!! 
p.s. fali mi još pokoji skakutavi i veseli smajlić!!!

----------


## čokolada

Bravo! Baš si me obradovala!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## brane

IIIIIIIIIIJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  O koje divne vijestiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

PREDIVNOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Shanti

Prekrasno, čestitam vam svima!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Sva sam se naježila...
Predivne vijesti koje puno nas ovdje priželjkuje.

Čestitam i želim Vam nezaboravan susret s vašom dječicom  :Smile:

----------


## rima11

Hvala vam moje drage suborke!
Ljubim vas sve! :Zaljubljen: 
Uzbuđenja ima i  previše! Slikamo stalno, što mi, što mala D. Vjerujem da znate kako je to sa trogodišnjacima!
Malo (čitaj, puno) me strah svega ali.............bit će kako bude!
Ovaj vikend nismo bili kod njih i već mi nedostaju.............
Kad će već jednom to rješenje pa da ih uzmemo doma!

----------


## špelkica

Prekrasna vijest  :Zaljubljen: 
Proći će to brzo  :Yes:

----------


## lexy

Čestitam i želim vam svako dobro!
Nije mi samo jasno posvajate li vi brata i sestru ili istodobno posvajate djecu (koja nisu braća) iz dva različita centra?!

----------


## rima11

Lexy, mi posvajamo braću iz istog centra! :Heart:

----------


## lexy

> Lexy, mi posvajamo braću iz istog centra!


Prekrasno, savršeno! Uživajte jedni u drugima! Veće sreće koju pruža roditeljstvo nema!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> Lexy, mi posvajamo braću iz istog centra!


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## silkica

:Heart:

----------


## rima11

Bokić cure!
Evo danas je osam dana od kad smo bili u centru potpisati službeni zahtjev za posvojenje..............
Čekamo rješenje ovih dana ali nikako da dođe!
Vi, koje ste već kroz to prošle........koliko ste dugo čekale rješenje?
Meni se čini već cijelu vječnost!
Opet će vikend i mi put pod noge do njih, a nakraju vikenda suznih očiju nazad! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Nemoj mi biti tužna, neće oni nikud više od vas! Samo vas par dana dijeli, a imati ćete kasnije cijeli život samo za vas! I ja sam tužna, kad si ti tužna  :Sad:

----------


## ArI MaLi

nama je trajalo 7 dana, ali mi smo doslovno odselili tamo tih dana i bili smo svaki dan u centru ( nevjerovatno nam se potrefilo da imamo godišnji, koji smo pisali davno prije nego što smo uopće mogli sanjati da će nam se to dogoditi), jel da nije bilo tako ne znam kako bi izdržala!! drž te se!! još malo..  :Love:

----------


## Shanti

Rima11, možeš li nazvati centar i pitati kad će biti pravomoćno? 
Postoji i opcija da se odreknete prava na žalbu, tada rješenje postaje pravomoćno i prije isteka žalbenog roka.

----------


## rima11

Hvala vam.........Sneki, Ari Mali i Shanti! :Heart: 
Zvala ja danas Centar i kaže teta psiholog da joj se čini da je Rješenje pravnica poslala ali nije sigurna!
pravnice nema, na bolovanju zbog sina!
i tako ti se sve to lijepo posloži............
.....nema druge no čekati
Shanti, znam da se imamo pravo odreći prava na žalbu ali prije toga rješenje mora stići!
Mi smo se dogovorili sa centrom da ćemo se odreći prava na žalbu................

To znači još jedan vikend do njih i suznih očiju natrag.......strpljen - spašen :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

> Hvala vam.........Sneki, Ari Mali i Shanti!
> Zvala ja danas Centar i kaže teta psiholog da joj se čini da je Rješenje pravnica poslala ali nije sigurna!
> pravnice nema, na bolovanju zbog sina!
> i tako ti se sve to lijepo posloži............
> .....nema druge no čekati
> Shanti, znam da se imamo pravo odreći prava na žalbu ali prije toga rješenje mora stići!
> Mi smo se dogovorili sa centrom da ćemo se odreći prava na žalbu................
> 
> To znači još jedan vikend do njih i suznih očiju natrag.......strpljen - spašen



Ma izdržati ćete vi i taj zadnji rastanak, ja sam to vrijeme doma trošila na jurnjavu okolo i obavljanje svega što mogu jer kad klinci stignu nećete prvo vrijeme nikud moći. Odi kod frizera, zubara, ginekologa, obavi sve obaveze, brže vrijeme prode a kasnije ti bude drago jer se mozes posvetiiti samo njima.

----------


## rima11

Hvala ivanas!
Imaš u potpunosti pravo.................

----------


## sati

Još malo i to je to  :Wink:

----------


## Aradija

Uh razumem te... I kod nas je bilo samo cekanje, cekanje, cekanje... Trenutno smo po ceo dan sa sinom ali uvece moramo da ga vodimo kod hraniteljice da prespava... Svaki put mi je tesko i kad dobro reaguje a tek kad lose... Ali valjda sve to prodje i zaboravi se onda kada nam deca definitivno dodju  :Smile:

----------


## rima11

Dobili rješenje!
Tralalalalalala......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
U petak krećemo po njih!

----------


## Zara1

juhuhu pre-di-vno!  čestitam! :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Joggler:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Preskace uze:   :Dancing Fever:   :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> Dobili rješenje!
> U petak krećemo po njih!


 :Sing:  :Preskace uze:  :Teletubbies:  :fige:  :mama:

----------


## čokolada

Odlično! Još malo, malo!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Rebbeca

Uh, super :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Rima,

prekrasne vijesti.
jako sam sretna i zbog Vas i zbog Vaše dječice

juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!

----------


## Shanti

:Very Happy:  
Divno! Je li više-manje sve najvažnije spremno za dječicu? Uživate li u ovim danima i pripremama?
Ne zaboravite se fotografirati, koliko god vam bude zgodno!

----------


## Sek@

Iskrene čestitke:9 Još maloo izdržite i onda ćete uživaaaati. Sretno sa malim kikaćima  :Smile:

----------


## sonči

BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 :mama: 
 :pivo:

----------


## mimi81

Rima sve najbolje sa dječicom!

----------


## rima11

> Divno! Je li više-manje sve najvažnije spremno za dječicu? Uživate li u ovim danima i pripremama?
> Ne zaboravite se fotografirati, koliko god vam bude zgodno!


Više-manje sve je spremno!
Krevetić za njega i za nju, robica se polako sakuplja,auto-sjedalice kupljene i montirane, ..... sve u svemu je spremno za dolazak dječice!

Fotografiramo se mi stalno..............jest da je polovica fotografija neupotrebljiva, posebice kad D uzme aparat!

----------


## Snekica

> Više-manje sve je spremno!
> Krevetić za njega i za nju, robica se polako sakuplja,auto-sjedalice kupljene i montirane, ..... sve u svemu je spremno za dolazak dječice!
> 
> Fotografiramo se mi stalno..............jest da je polovica fotografija neupotrebljiva, posebice kad D uzme aparat!


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rima11

Sve je spremno!! :Smile:  :Laughing:  :Cool: 
Krećemo na put (bez povratka!)
nek nam je sa srećom

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Sve je spremno!!
> Krećemo na put (bez povratka!)
> nek nam je sa srećom


ne poznam vas, ali toliko sam uzbuđena i sretna!!! predivnoo!! uživajte u svakoj sekundi!!  :Heart:

----------


## tantolina

Uzivajte u vasoj djecici....sretan put i cestitke sretnoj obitelji.....

----------


## kiara79

ajme draga sutra je TAJ dan..
uživajte,mazite se i volite..i ljubite ih puno,puno!! :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Dobili rješenje!
> Tralalalalalala.........
> U petak krećemo po njih!


stigao je i sretna petak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## Bab

baš lijep dan...početak mjeseca i početak jedne nove prekrasne priče.

uživajte punim plućima u svakoj milisekundi.

jako sam sretna kad pročitam priču sa happy end-om !!!!

----------


## Snekica

Kako nam je netko sad sretan!!! Preko zraka osjećam vašu sreću!!!

----------


## ivanas

Sjećam se ovog dana prije godinu dana, tad sam i ja bila u vikend posjeti svome sinu, inače nam je lipanj mjesec godišnjica, dođendana i slično. 

Kako će vam uzbudljivo biti ovo ljeto.

----------


## Snekica

Naša Rima sad nema baš puno vremena za nas  :Razz:  i to je baš predivno, zar ne?!  :Sing:  :Bye:

----------


## amaria 23

cestitam!!

----------


## rima11

Hvala cure na čestitkama.
Dobro kaže moja Sneki da nemam vremena za vas.....ali to je prava istina!
Živim punim plućim sto na sat.
Dan mi je prekratak otkad su stigli!
Nismo ih uzeli doma odmah u petak jer smo taj rezervirali za rješavanje papira, dogovorili smo se za subotu.
Dječica su bila i više nego uzbuđena i pre dobra cijelim putem. Povremeno se zaustavljali, a poebno je našoj curki bilo fora bacati kamenčiće u more i probati more koje je slano! Doma malo slavlje, doček sa nonićima i tetama i barbama (ali kratko). Curka je pre dobra (da ju ne ureknem)- samo što je jako ljubomorna na bracu. Baš smo danas gledali slike i kad vidi da smo na slici brat i ja uopće ne želi pogledati sliku ............... On je nježniji i u šali ga zovemo" plači mačak" jer stalno cendra, a želi samo meni i nikome više....tak da nam je veselo!
Puno Vas pozdravljam i od sad ću se javljati (najvjerojatnije) u terminu iza deset, kad svi pozaspu i kad malo počistim kuću.
Pusa  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Predivno, još jedna obitelj je napokon skupa. 

Što se tiče ljubomore  vjerojatno će se smanjiti s vremenom, probajte ti i i muž malo odvajati dejcu pa provoditi vrijeme nasamo s jednim pa drugim, da vas dobiju za sebe, oni to nisu imali dosad, vjerojatno su uvijek bili u paketu. 

Moja djeca jako vole kad netko od nas uzme jednog i nekud vodi, pa makar to bilo u trgovinu ili tržnicu, ništa spektakularno.

----------


## Snekica

Kako je lijepo pročitati nove događaje!!!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Uživajte u dječici  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## anabanana

rima 11 i ja sam ganuta do suza....uživajte u novoj obitelji  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Znam da imate une ruke posla al kad stignes javi malo kako kikići, kako ste se snasli.

----------


## rima11

Evo me!
Ivanas pita kako smo se snašli!?
E, pa plivamo.......ponekad je mirno more, ponekad zna biti valovito, a ponekad prepuno morskih pasa!
Svaki dan je drugačiji!
Upravo smo preboljeli neku virozu, J je imao temperaturu i povraćao cijeli tjedan. Tako da je cendranje, maženje i nošenje pojačano, a također i ljubomora s D strane!
Priznajem da mi je najteže rješavati tu *njihovu ljubomoru* i to što oba žele mamu samo za sebe! Sretna sam što je tako (s druge strane, ali je to jako, jako naporno). Nadam se da će to polako s vremenom prestati!
Curica mi baš ne voli previše jesti (posebice ujutro) tako da i s tim natežemo.........s druge strane znam da joj je teško dok se ne privikne na moju kuhinju (koja priznajem i nije baš nešto). Tako da kažem da nam nije idealno ali nam je lijepo!
Curica nas od samih početaka zove mama, tata i svih je lijepo prihvatila............neki dan sam ju pitala kako joj je kod nas, a njen odgovor je bio da joj je lijepo. Jako se voli maziti, ljubiti tako da moramo pronaći vrijeme samo za nas jer joj to puno znači! On je manji pa ionako dobije dosta pažnje .......... Svaki ispoljava ljubomoru na svoj način. On doslovno gura seku kad vidi da je blizu mame, a ona kad vidi da mazim njega ode do nekog drugog (bake, tate....) ali prati pogledom što radim braci!
Sada spavaju moji anđelići.........nakon kupanja u bazenu na terasi i nadam se da će tako biti cijelu noć. 
Curica jako lijepo spavacijelu noć dok se on još budi (kako koju noć) Za sada, svakog nastojim uspavati zasebno i imati neko vrijeme za svakoga od njih. S njim to ide lakše, dok se ona ne da dok ne pročitamo i otpjevamo sve priče i pjesme koje imamo! Da napomenem da otkako je kod nas  curica neće spavati preko dana, iako je umorna ona se ne da! Nadam se da ćemo uspjeti  s vremenom.
Toliko za sada, idem na peglanje! 
Lijepi pozdrav :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy:  preslatki i pune ruke posla  :Smile: 
velika  :Kiss:  i čekamo novo javljanje  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Ha, ha, slatke brige, zar ne?  :Sing:

----------


## sonči

Drago mi je što uživate Vi i Vaša dječica! :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## ivanas

BAš mi je drago pročitati novosti. Što se tiče ljubomore, mislim da će to trajati, premda s vremenom će sigurno biti manja kad oni skuže da sad imaju svoju mamu i tatu i da je povećanaa količina pažnje u odnosu na prijašnji život trajna. Pun ovisi i o karakteru i osobnosti djeteta, čak i više nego o okolnostima prvih mjeseci/godina života, ali ta rupa iz prijašnjeg života je ogromna i nekako trebaju hrpe pažnje i ljubavi da se ona smanji.
 Moja djevojčica je s nama već godinu i pol pa još uvijek se bori i traži maksimum, čak mi se čini da se to i pojačava, trenutno je u fazi da mi ne da disati, dok perem suđe mi se vješa od noge, kad sam ja u blizini nitko drugi ju ne može hraniti, nositi, ili nešto drugo. 
Dok dečki nikad nisu bili takvi, čak ni mlađi koji je isto malen posvojen, on je jednostavno super sam sa sobom, treba mu pažnja i sve ali u normalnim količinama i čovjek se uz njih ne iscrpljuje niti približno toliko. 

Moraš samo voditi računa o sebi, i redovito puniti baterije, lako čovjek to zaboravi, ogotovo u početku ali ići do zadnjih granica nije za nikoga dobro. A lako je doći do toga, posebno uz zahtjevniju djecu.

----------


## smam

Nova sam ovdje, i sasvim slucajno dospjela na ovu temu, ali jako mi je drago sta sam procitala neke price o posvajanju, jer mi se promjenilo misljenje o ljudima za koje nisam znala da mogu biti tako plemeniti i posvojiti 2,3 i više djece i pruziti im dom i ljubav kakvu ne bi imali da su ostali u centru ili domu. U mojoj sredini tj. okolini se o tome uopce ne prica, apsolutno nitko tako da nisam bila ni svjesna sto ljudi prolaze kod posvajanja djeteta niti da je to ucestalo kod nas. U svakom slucaju drzim fige svima koji su u postupku, a *rimi11* svaka cast, i puno srece i strpljenja sa dva slatka anđela.

----------


## rima11

Evo malo novosti i od nas...............
Prošlu nedjelju smo se krstili. Malecki je imao anginu sa temperaturom preko 39 tako da možete zamisliti kako nam je bilo. Ali i to smo obavili ......
Inače već smo zajedno 2 i pol mjeseca i stalno si ga mislim kako će mi biti lakše s vremenom ali ja se i dalje osjećam kao da smo na početku. Naporno, naporno i naporno................
Malecki je nježniji, mazniji i lakše se uvuče pod kožu svima. Počeo je pričati i ima ga posvuda ali zbog svog pozitivnog karaktera nekako lakše izlazim na kraj s njim. On se jako promijenio od kada je došao. Od preplašenog djeteta postao je veseljak i zabavljač.
Sa curom je malo drugačije............. Ne vidim pomaka na bolje. Strašno je tvrdoglava i neposlušna. Lijepe riječi i objašnjenja ne pomažu, na žalost osim kazni ništa ne pomaže! Kad joj nešto nije po volji prestane pričati i to zna trajati neko vrijeme..............Jednostavno da čovjek izludi. Čak sam nazvala psihologicu u dom gdje su bili da vidim kako i što dalje!?
Na prvi pogled izgleda tako otvorena, vedra i komunikativna ali je s druge strane puna strahova. Straši ju sve što joj je nepoznato. Čak se i leptira bojala i to je trajalo nekih mjesec dana, a da ne pričam dalje čega se sve ne plaši. Znala sam da će s njom biti teže i da je dijete koje ima trauma ali nisam mislila da će biti tako teško!

----------


## Aradija

Rima,
nemam neki konkretan savet vec sam samo htela da te ohrabrim - i kod nas je slicno (otprilike je slicno vreme dolaska dece). Ja isto sve cekam neko mirnije vreme a ono nikako da dodje... Jedna usvojiteljka mi je rekla da nastupa tek posle godinu dana, a u jednoj emisiji sam slusala da je devojka koja je bila usvojena kao starija pa se seca rekla da se posle jedno pola godine sasvim adaptirala na novu sredinu. Verovatno zavisi i od deteta i od nas ali pretpostavljam da vreme koje protice donosi sigurnost i deci i medjusobno izgradimo nase odnose a i stvorimo nove uspomene dok se stare polako zaboravljaju. Dotle verovatno nam ostaje da se snalazimo kako znamo i umemo... Pozdravi za vas  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

Rima, drž se mila  :Love:  ali sijećam se iz školice da nam je rečeno da što prije počnu protesti to i kraće traju a i to je znak da se djete adaptira i počinje prihvačati svoju okolinu, samo je na taj način ispituje, djete sa 3 god je zbilja već svijesno svega i izgubljeno u svojim osiječajima i treba joj pomoć da posloži sve te doživljaje u svojoj glavici i srcu 

šaljem vam veliku veliku  :Kiss:  da ćim prije nađete sklad
(ovaj tvoj post me je podsjetio na Ježa i na Kulu od kocaka od Katarzyna Kotowska)

----------


## ivanas

rima11 :Love: , starija djeca nose u sebi puno više , sati, dana, godina samoće, tuge, straha i nekako mislim da treba barem toliko vremena da im novi život, sjećanja, ljubav donese sigurnost i potisne one stare osjećaje i sjećanja. 

Moje najstarije dijete je s jedne strane izuzetn otvoreno i voli isprobati sve nove, a s druge umire od straha. Npr. želi naučii rolati, stavimo kacige i sve postojeće štitnike da se ne može udariti i ozlijediti, krene par minuta dobro a onda počne strašenje, ja to ne mogu, pasti ću i onda stvarno počne padati. A može i savladao je osnovno, nije to samo strah nego i nedostatak samopouzdanja, nesigurnost. Treba hrpa ohrabrivanja i pohvala, ali je jako teško na to cendranje i kukanje ostati smiren duže i hrabriti ga u toj mjeri. 
Još se ponekad boji ostati sam u sobi navečer kad smo slučajno negdje, iako obično spava s bratom i sestrom pa se manje boji, može plivati sam bez rukavica i s jednim prijateljem na plaži je otplivao u duboko i plivao tako pola minute dok nije skuzio a je u dubokom, tad panika. 
Trenutno tražim granicu koliko u nekim situacijama da ga malo gurnem da savlada strah a da ne pretjeram pa da izazovem novi strah. Cijelo prošlo i ovo ljeto se bojao i s rukavicama u duboko iako u plićaku i roni i pliva, pa sam ga uzela i odvela skoro na silu sa sobom, plakao je dva popodneva, bilo mi grozno i osjećala sam se u trenucima kao mučiteljica, a on poslije ponosno svima priča kako je bio u dubokom i sad pliva samo s jednom rukavicom sam s drugom djecom bez mene i uživa. 
Tvoja cura je kratko s vama i treba polako i strpljivo, ništa ne forsirati, ja njega tek sad nakon 15 mjeseci malo guram i ohrabrujem da proba nešto što želi ali se plaši. 

Iako je užasno teško i naporno kad je dijete tvrdoglavo i tjera po svom, dugoročno mi se čini ta osobina bolja za dijete, nego npr. moj sin koji je preposluušan s jedne strane, a s druge nesiguran, previše se trudi prilagoditi svima i ugoditi pa se pogubi i ne zna niti sam što želi a što ne. Meni je napredak kad mi se suprostavi ili svađa, to mi je neki znak da je sigurniji u sebe i nas, došlo je i do toga da ima često poseban otpor prema meni kad moramo raditi nešto njemu teško, kao vježbe grafomotorike ili učenje brojeva. Dođe mi nekad za izluditi jer treba hrpa živaca i strpljenja i ohrabrenja da nešto napravi a onda i to svađanje i borba sa mnom, dok s drugima se trudi udovoljiti i pokazati se. pa se onda sjetim da je i to pozitivni pomak, da stvara odnos i pokazuje i svoju lošiju stranu, jer tek kad smo s nekim bliski možemo se opustiti i biti ono što jesmo. 

Svako dijete, čovjek je svijet za sebe, čitala sam jučer da je jedan sportaš rekao da je lakše osvojiti olimpijsko zlato nego odgojiti dijete, to je najteži zadatak što postoji, zato jer usput moramo odgajati sebe, djeca nam najbolje pokažu gdje sm tanki, posvojenje ima još puno svojih specifičnosti koje biološki roditelji nemaju, naša djeca imaju barem par dubokih trauma više od ostale djece, moraju puno više raznih ojećaja proživjeti i nosti se s njima.

Ka mi je najteže i želim iz kože iskočiti samo se sjetim ako je meni odrasloj i svjesnoj sebe i svega ovoliko teško, kako li je toj mladoj glavici i srcu koji su tek došli na svijet i uče, a toliko su toga već nelijepoga doživili. Kad se uspijem nekako prebaciti u njihovu kožu odmah me obuzmu neki drugi osjećaji i smiri se i ljutnja i sve ostalo.

----------


## rima11

Hvala Aradija, Ari Mali i ivanas ..........šaljem Vam veliku pusu! :Shy kiss:

----------


## nana74

Naši klinci su s nama godinu dana. Prošli tjedan sam mislila da ću izluditi s njima. Odjednom su počeli odbijati sve naše zahtjeve (tipa - pročitati 2 rečenice teksta, treba mali pročitati Andersenove bajke do škole). Nisam ni znala da klinci, ako ih pustiš, mogu vrištati, derati se i po tri sata!?! Baš smo ih pustili da vidimo koliko će dugo.... Mislila sam da ću izluditi pa kad mi je bilo grozno slušati, izašla bih van! I onda, nakon nekoliko dana (i razgovora o tome tko ima kakvu ulogu u obitelji, grljenja i dr.) - mir. Kao da ničeg nije bilo... Znala sam da će privikavanje dugo trajati, ali još uvijek me iznenadi nedostatak povjerenja i sigurnosti kod njih. Iako, i razumljivo je da ga još nemaju, ponekad. Vjerojatno visi i što se po njihovim glavicama mota. Obično ubrzo nakon takvih ispada izrone pitanaj o mami i tati koji su ih rodili, braći, sestramai slična... I onda im opet i opet ponavljamo 'ostajete s nama, vi ste naši'. I tako svakih nekoliko dana, tjedana ili  mjeseci. 
Draga Rima (i svi ostali :Smile: ), želim nam svima samo puno snage. Meni ovaj forum stvarno pomaže kad mi je teško i kad ne znam što bih s njima i sa sobom. Drži/te se.  :Smile:

----------


## rima11

Hvala nana74! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Naši klinci su s nama godinu dana. Prošli tjedan sam mislila da ću izluditi s njima. Odjednom su počeli odbijati sve naše zahtjeve (tipa - pročitati 2 rečenice teksta, treba mali pročitati Andersenove bajke do škole). Nisam ni znala da klinci, ako ih pustiš, mogu vrištati, derati se i po tri sata!?! Baš smo ih pustili da vidimo koliko će dugo.... Mislila sam da ću izluditi pa kad mi je bilo grozno slušati, izašla bih van! I onda, nakon nekoliko dana (i razgovora o tome tko ima kakvu ulogu u obitelji, grljenja i dr.) - mir. Kao da ničeg nije bilo... Znala sam da će privikavanje dugo trajati, ali još uvijek me iznenadi nedostatak povjerenja i sigurnosti kod njih. Iako, i razumljivo je da ga još nemaju, ponekad. Vjerojatno visi i što se po njihovim glavicama mota. Obično ubrzo nakon takvih ispada izrone pitanaj o mami i tati koji su ih rodili, braći, sestramai slična... I onda im opet i opet ponavljamo 'ostajete s nama, vi ste naši'. I tako svakih nekoliko dana, tjedana ili  mjeseci. 
> Draga Rima (i svi ostali), želim nam svima samo puno snage. Meni ovaj forum stvarno pomaže kad mi je teško i kad ne znam što bih s njima i sa sobom. Drži/te se.



 :Zaljubljen:  Meni su priče o usvajanju tako divne, i vjerujem da ima problema (volontirala sam u domu za djecu bez odgovarajuće skrbi... ), ali ipak je cijela vaša priča, s toliko ljubavi i strpljenja predivna. Ma grlite te svoje macane, već će se oni prilagoditi i naviknuti, velika je to promjena, velika su to djeca, i sigurno da ih uhvati huja. Ali što je to naspram obitelji koju su dobila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

> Naši klinci su s nama godinu dana. Prošli tjedan sam mislila da ću izluditi s njima. Odjednom su počeli odbijati sve naše zahtjeve (tipa - pročitati 2 rečenice teksta, treba mali pročitati Andersenove bajke do škole). Nisam ni znala da klinci, ako ih pustiš, mogu vrištati, derati se i po tri sata!?! Baš smo ih pustili da vidimo koliko će dugo.... Mislila sam da ću izluditi pa kad mi je bilo grozno slušati, izašla bih van! I onda, nakon nekoliko dana (i razgovora o tome tko ima kakvu ulogu u obitelji, grljenja i dr.) - mir. Kao da ničeg nije bilo... Znala sam da će privikavanje dugo trajati, ali još uvijek me iznenadi nedostatak povjerenja i sigurnosti kod njih. Iako, i razumljivo je da ga još nemaju, ponekad. Vjerojatno visi i što se po njihovim glavicama mota. Obično ubrzo nakon takvih ispada izrone pitanaj o mami i tati koji su ih rodili, braći, sestramai slična... I onda im opet i opet ponavljamo 'ostajete s nama, vi ste naši'. I tako svakih nekoliko dana, tjedana ili  mjeseci. 
> Draga Rima (i svi ostali), želim nam svima samo puno snage. Meni ovaj forum stvarno pomaže kad mi je teško i kad ne znam što bih s njima i sa sobom. Drži/te se.


Valjda zavisi o dobi, naravi, iskustvu, tvoji klinci su sigurno stariji nego moji, ali nama se nikad nije desilo, ili ja nisam primjetila vezu između njihovih ispada i pitanja i razmišljanja o biološkoj obitelj. Pišem za najstarijeg jer je drugih dvoje vjerojatno premali za tako nešto. 
Kod nas isto ima puno straha, i nesigurnosti i nedostatka samopouzdanja, ali ne u odnosu na nas nego općenito kad se suočava s nekim izazovima, npr. učenje plivanja, bicikle, pisanja, crtanja. I ono najizraženija, nedostatak distance prema nepoznatima ili malo poznatim ljudima. 

Moj sin je imao neka pitanja i glasna razmišljanja o prvoj obitelji kad je tek došao, s vremenom sve rijeđe i rijeđe, sad isključivo ja to ponekad spomenem kroz neku priču ili slikovnicu. Ipak, vidim da su on i mlađi brat nešto pričali o tome jer kad sam srednjeg sina pitala nešto o mami koja ga je rodila rekao je ime biološke mame od najstarijeg.

----------


## rima11

Čitam da vaši klinci se sjećaju svojih roditelja......................moja malecka je došla u dom s 2,5 godine i otada ke u domu. Nikad nije spomenula tetama o svojim roditeljima, a ni meni do sada. Sve čega se sjeća je život u domu i svojih teta i prijatelja. U početku ih je više spominjala, a sada se gotovo i ne mogu sjetiti kad ih je spomenula.
Ona samo kaže;
*Sada sam u Istri kod mame i tate.............*Još nismo razgovarali o biološkim roditeljima,,ali samo su 3 mjeseca kod nas pa mislim da ima vremena..................

----------


## ivanas

Ne treba neka velika priča, ali je možda dobro početi s nečim, kao tko te rodio, pa gdje si bila kad si bila mala, pa nda o domu i prijateljima i njenim sjećanjima. 

Nekako mislim da ne treba čekati da dijete samo pita, možda neće nikad niti pitati, ali oni sigurno razmišljaju o tome u svojim glavicama i stvaraju neku svoju verziju, pa si mislim da je nekako bolje da im ja pomognem da polako grade svoju priču i pomalo dodajemo detalje. Meni su albumi sa slikama najbolja pomoć, dijete se može prisjetiti nekih događaja i polako kroz priču slaže svoju prošlost.

----------


## ivanas

Mi sad u obitelji imamo trudnicu, teta im je trudna, i očekivala sam neka pitanja od njih, ali zasad skoro ništa, osim pitanja da li su i oni bili tako mali kad su bili u trbuhu. Pa sam ja malo iskoristila prigodu i pričala s njima o bebama, i kako dolaze na svijet, i kako su oni stigli na svijet i tako.

----------


## Snekica

Rima, mislim da je prekratko vrijeme da se svi skroz prilagodite jedni drugima. Sad treba samo strpljenja, djeca su s vama. I kod mame i tate su! Mislim da ti je to jedan predivan znak da ćete uskoro prebroditi sve ove teške prve trenutke. 
Čekam vas da se skockate sami sa sobom, pa da vas vidim konačno na okupu!  :Kiss:

----------


## rima11

Mi smo ovaj tjedan proslavili  4. rođendan. Prvo u krugu obitelji, pa prijateljice iz mjesta i na kraju rodbina................Tri torte (Dore i Helllo Kitty), svjećice, pjesme.......da te zaboli glava!
Moja D je napokon bila sretna, sva u oblacima. Ove dane smo joj sve pustili na volju jer su to bili njezini dani, a sada se polako vraćamo u kolotečinu! Potrebna joj je "ta kolotečina"- ove se dane  s njom uopće ne može razgovarati jer si je ona sad jako važna i ponosna!
No, sad smo veliki, imamo 4 godine! :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretan rođendan "velikoj" curici ( moja nećakinja će 4 god. za mjesec dana pa otprilike znam kakva je to faza)!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

Sretan ročkas!!!  :Klap:

----------


## ivanas

Sretan rođenda velikoj curici i mi čekao jedan četvrti. Prekrasni su u toj dobi.

----------


## Snekica

Sretan rođendan maloj ponosnoj princezici!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sonči

Sretan ročkas!
 :Joggler:

----------

